# Pleasant Hill Muskie



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I've seen alot of boaters lately Muskie trolling the river on the west end of the lake @ P-Hill. Just wondering if anyone has had any success and if they're willing to share any tips. 

signed,

still a muskie virgin


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just checked the MAL (Muskie Angler Log) as I read this. According to the state, there have only been 11 muskies reported for Pleasant Hill for all of 2013.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you sure their musky trolling? Sounds like Saugeye guys to me with the flow out of the river.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I suppose its possible some were trolling for saugeye but judging from the gear they were using I know 2 of the boats were for sure trolling for muskie. Also ran into a couple guys about 150 yards or so up river back in August who told me they were specifically fishing for muskie. I've seen some muskies up river last summer and heard of people catching them there. Ran into a guy last year up river who told me he caught a 
"42 incher bass fishing with a plastic worm. I've been trying there for 2 years and haven't had any luck. I thought maybe there has been some action there lately with the amount of people I've seen there recently fishing for them, (hence me asking the question).


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanx to dtigers1984 for tipping me off about the MAL. I was unaware of that. Anyway, I signed on to that to reasearch the P-Hill muskie catches and turns out 10 of the 11 caught in 2013 were caught in the month of August and 1 in Sept.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

No kidding, I've heard numbers were on the rise at P.H. I haven't fished for them since I was a kid we sure caught a lot out of the creek below clearfork down through the farms. Brings back good memories. Good luck on your quest. 
I'll be at P.H. Friday & Saturday fishing for panfish. If your out say hey, be in a blue & white starcraft.
Dave


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanx Dave, I'm off from the day job for the rest of the week so I'm planning on being out there everyday til Monday. I'll be in the blue and white pontoon.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

steelshep,

Remember when you hook up to report your catch on the MAL. It's a great resource for the ODNR and fisherman alike.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

we'll do. Hopefully I have something to report soon.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Man that and clear fork are great Muskie lakes. Clear fork up river is the best 36" is pretty common alot bigger in there though. Pleasant hill is nice but smaller numbers.they come down river from clear fork and then they'll go through the spill way at pleasant hill and on down. Below the dam in early winter and last of February is good for sauger and you can get the occasional Muskie also. Where your seeing them rolling at the river inlet is the best place for them at pleasant hill. From the mouth of the river it has a decent channel that spreads out into the sour rinsing grasses area to the woods. That's about 12 down to a consistent 3". As you come in the lake it get deeper gradually with concrete and rebar fill. It's a hull ripper so watch your dept. get a lake map from odnr website for rough dept you'll be glad you did. When you get close to the resort point it's chest deep 20 yards from shore muddy bottom with knee high weeds. All the way back to shore, shore is gravely sand. When you turn the bend its deep but muddy and hardly any cover at all. Near the dam it's mid dept and rocky boulder bottom. Great small mouth down there. The river below and above is great fishing in the spring when the water is deeper. There are trout in it but not many below the dam. If you want those hit the kokosing river, apple creek mostly east streams and rivers. Pleasant hill use to have great big crappie but people fished it out, now there's a size limit and amount. 

As far as bait trolling will be good, but try casting big swim baits around that river mouth Muskie are colder water fish but the water is still warm. That why them and pike thrice so much in Minnesota and Wisconsin. Always finish with a figure 8 if in a boat. Also use a fine wire heavy weight leader. And there vicious they will thrash when you grab them, them teeth will rip your arm open if he gets ya. Well hope my long rambling helps. Good luck and have a great day.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Canoerower. Clearfork is a great muskie lake but unfortunately I dock my pontoon @ P-hill and I don't have a trailer to move her so I fish there. There is good muskie fishing in the river. Had one on a bucktail last summer near Clearfork spillway but I didn't get a good hookset and she threw my hook. Thats the closest i've been to gettin one. Also heard of some people catching them while sauger fishing below dam @ P-hill. I got the boat put away for the winter but I've been talking to alot of people and got a good game plan for next year. I think next summers the year I join the "club". Thanx.


----------

